# Wie in Eclipse Quellcode incl. Zeilennummern kopieren?



## ManInBlack (19. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne Quellcode kopieren und zwar mit Zeilnummerierung.
Wie man in Eclipse die Zeilennummerierung aktiviert, ist mir bekannt,
bringt mich aber nicht weiter.

Weiß jemand wie das geht?

Vielen Dank + Grüße


----------



## hdi (19. Jan 2009)

Glaube das ist so an sich nicht möglich, aber was du tun kannst:

Schreib dir ein kleines Programm, dass einen Quellcode nimmt, ihn zeilenweise ausliest
und in eine neue Datei speichert nach dem Schema:


```
int ln = 0;
while((String in = reader.readLine()) != null){
    writer.write(++ln + " " + in);
}
```


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

Oder unter Linux in der bash: 
	
	
	
	





```
gawk '{ printf("%5d %s\n", NR, $0); }' Input.java
```


----------



## hdi (19. Jan 2009)

Ebenius, du dachtest dir wohl nach der Diskussion gestern "jetzt zerstör ich den Kerl aber!"
Schon gut, sowas nennt man dann wohl "owned", ich steck's ein :cry:


----------



## ManInBlack (19. Jan 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Schade, dass es die Funktion in Eclipse nicht gibt.


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ebenius, du dachtest dir wohl nach der Diskussion gestern "jetzt zerstör ich den Kerl aber!"
> Schon gut, sowas nennt man dann wohl "owned", ich steck's ein :cry:



Quatsch. Hab keinen Grund, irgendwen zu zerstören, zu passionieren oder sonst irgendwas. Nur schmunzeln wollte ich öffentlich.


----------



## hdi (19. Jan 2009)

Ja hab ich auch  Du kannst mich ja gerne weiter überzeugen, es steht ja in der Diskussion noch eine Frage offen


----------

